

15M jobs lost-"lay off your...least-effective workers...replace with software"  - yummyfajitas
http://www.nationaljournal.com/magazine/what-happened-to-15-million-u-s-jobs--20110120

======
yummyfajitas
The quasi-quote in the title is a < 80 char summary of this paragraph:

 _In other words, American companies had adopted a more cold-blooded attitude
toward recessions, one that fit the new model of globalization and automation.
Technology made it easier to lay off your 100 least-effective workers and ship
their jobs to India, or to replace them with a software program that made your
remaining workforce dramatically more productive._

I apologize for editorializing (removing the clause about Indians stealing
jobs as well), but I find that less interesting than technology replacing
humans, and figured most of HN would as well.

